# OPF ip filtering



## baronobeefdip (Oct 13, 2011)

We are experimenting with BSD networking services, We decided that we were going to try and utilize the OpenBSD Packet Filter firewall, we want to know how to apply ip filtering. I come here asking this because we haven't found anything through Google search, The FreeBSD Handbook, Or through the documentation found on the OpenBSD site. It's not in any literature pertaining to OpenBSD PF either (such as The Book of PF from no starch press).


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 13, 2011)

Describe what you mean by "ip filtering".  That sounds like the most basic function of pf.


----------



## baronobeefdip (Oct 13, 2011)

We want to only allow certain ip addresses through the firewall (the ones we put in), and the ones we don't put in the ruleset won't be allowed to go through the firewall.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 13, 2011)

Look at the block and pass commands in
`% man pf.conf | less +2/'PACKET FILTERING`


----------

